# Velvet - 13 days til due date



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

She is going to have a gorgeous baby  I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I feel sorry for her, that belly does NOT look comfy, lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah me too poor girl.

But she seems so happy and content...she really does. Velvet is not the most affectionate horse on the planet but for the last month or so she has gone all soft, gentle and calm. She neighs at me when she sees me, she seems to want to be in my company...its really sweet!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i think she will reach her due date, her udders need to drop a little more and the belly will drop a little more too, cant wait to see pics


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, she's really ready to pop!  Please post pics of the baby when he/she's born!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy crap, she is HUGE! Beautiful though!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh how exciting!! Congrats on the upcoming arrival! I can't wait to see baby pictures. I hope her delivery goes smoothly


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, she's big!


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

what a pretty mare!! can't wait to see pics of baby!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

haha. ive seen some career broodmares with bigger bellies then that while not in foal, so i dont think she looks that big compared to what ive seen. waiting for a foal is always exciting. is this her first?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

sillybunny11486 said:


> haha. ive seen some career broodmares with bigger bellies then that while not in foal, so i dont think she looks that big compared to what ive seen. waiting for a foal is always exciting. is this her first?


This is true... BUT Velvet is a maiden mare, this is her first foal.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yay for Velvet! I can't wait to see that pretty little foal up and about. I expect pictures, and lots of em!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh there will be MANY pics!! 

PS: 12 days til due date!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think I look just as big as her!
Hopefully she's getting more sleep than I am at the moment! lol

I hope she has a nice easy labor and delivery. I can't wait to see pics of the baby!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics of the baby. I need to post pics of my mare Prancing Timid she is due to foal in Feb. 15, 2010. She is very pretty. I love a good bay mare. Keep watching though she will probably go early. Most horses like to give birth between 7 pm and 7 am. Dee gave birth at 11:59 pm. Cinnamon gave birth at 9:00 pm. So she will probably give birth at night.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

She's so pretty.  I'd love to see pics.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! 

11 days and counting!!!! 11 is my lucky number so I am very excited today!

Going to check on Vel later today!!!! Can't wait! Will let you know how she is doing!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!! Can't wait to see the baby! Whose the daddy?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you hoping/planning to attend the foaling?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Velvet is now 10 days away from her due date...

She has moved into her foaling stall (which is brand new and absolutely GORGEOUS!!!). The stall is 3.5m x 6m. It only has 3/4 walls so will shield the foal from draughts but keep the stable nice and cool at the same time (gets hot here in summer!!). They have also put a little foal camp up outside. Mom and baby will go in there for the first week and then go into normal bigger paddocks (not with other horses of course!)

Vel is getting a BIT more of a bag on her and she has LOTS of honey-coloured wax. And she has slightly swollen "ankles" poor girlie! And her tummy is getting HUGE! lol

Yes, I am HOPING to attend the foaling if I can possibly help it! Watching her like a hawk! But also made peace with the fact that I will probably miss it! lol

Daddy is an imported Holsteiner stallion.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

There is a good possibility that she will make it to her due date or past. Can't wait for the foal to arrive. Are you hoping for a colt or filly?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

DEFINITELY A FILLY! lol

Foal is supposed to be a filly (Vet had a look on 60day scan).


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!!!

Well, I thought last night was going to be THE night! lol

When I went to check Velvet, I noticed quite a few developments. MOST noticeable is how much her muscles next to her bum have dropped! You can especially see the dip next to her bum (see pic). She also has ALOT of wax. Her vulva has slackened alot and is hanging slightly open at the bottom. She was also very, VERY quiet and peaceful. 

Her udders have dropped and filled a BIT more and her nipples extented. She doesn't have much of a bag though...but I have heard that this is not unusual for a maiden mare?!?!?

7 days til her official due date!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh how exciting! I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Great, I am going to be checking this thread EVERY day now! LOL She is so pretty! I cant wait to see baby


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys!

Got some more pics of Vel today. Not much change in the udder or foofle (vulva) department. She is still lifting her tail etc etc. But I got better pics of how much her pelvic muscles have dropped!!!!!!!

Also got a pic of her foaling stall and the camp outside it (only for 1st week after foal's birth, then they will go into a bigger camp).


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

oh all excited, cant wait but think she will go past due date, belly should drop a lot more


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well has is she today Velvet? I can't wait to see the baby? I just weaned both of mine Caddo 11 days ago and Maggie yesterday. Good luck with the foaling. Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

5 days and counting...

Going to go check on her later this afternoon.  Hope she doesn't keep me waiting too much longer!!! hehehe


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, went to go see Vel last night and WOW has she changed virtually overnight!!! I was not able to see her on Sunday due to other commitments...but I can't BELIEVE how much she has changed since I saw her on saturday! 

Her back is definitely more swayed and her belly has dropped alot! Still no milk though but her teats are large and dropped... Her ribs are also showing a bit..but I think this is more from the weight of her belly than anything else. She also seems narrower, less rounded...

Hope she goes soon! I am soooo excited!!!!! She was officially 11 months pregnant yesterday!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks great. It won't be too much longer guessing from the pic I would guess about another week then she should foal. My mare is getting big and round. She foals out in feb. I will post a pic of her tomorrow I guess. You will have to over look the cockaburrs in her mane and tail in the process of moving so haven't had time to groom them yet.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Took these pics yesterday... Velvet's official due date...

So far she is 1 day late and counting hehehe Little wretch!!! Doesn't she know how much we want to see her beautiful baby?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol, where I board at a mare that looks exactly like her is exactly one day over due. I can't wait to see Velvet's foal. She's so close.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

My guess was wrong. Mares will do it in their own time. She looks great though. How does her milk sac look? I also can't wait to see a pic of the new baby. Been following this delivery since it began.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

id say another 2-3 days and she will be having her little baby, its so exciting,


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

make sure to post lots and lots of pics when the foal comes!!!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

well she certainly is big isn't she. lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Took these pics yesterday...1 day overdue! lol

She is actually looking less pregnant that she was, but they do this apparently, when the foal is in position.  Also her udders have dropped more and filled up a little more (still not alot) and her foofle has dropped ALOT!!! I am hoping that it will be even slacker tonight!!! 

Really hope tonight is the THE NIGHT!!! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't get your hopes up, I think it will be at least a couple of days yet.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats to you and the soon to be baby


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

come on baby! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Nothing yet! ARGH!!!

But she has suddenly turned really CRANKY!!!!  She's even fighting with her "husband" (the gelding who stands in the stable next to hers).

Anyway...will report if anything ever happens! lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Can't say I blamer her!  Look at that belly, you'd be cranky too. 

I know when I was over due I always wanted to fight...lol CRANKY!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Well, not much to report. Still nothing happening in the milk department, though nipples are fuller.

Her foofle has dropped and is hanging open about an inch at the bottom. Also looks swollen to me today.

And I am pretty sure her pelvic muscles have slackened even more.

On a personal note, I am feeling very dispondent today. I am just really, really tired. Driving out there twice a day (once at 3am)...still working most of the day, maid not pitching up so I have to do housework...my usual cooking. Not to mention the emotional exhaustion!!!! Getting excited despite trying to be practical and then getting bitterly dissapointed day after day...sigh..

Anyway, here's today pics...


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh.. I was soo hoping to hear about a new baby  Just hang in there.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

No fury, girl....is it summer there...all of ours are so fuzzy, and homely looking...lol
Is that a stupid question, your foaling season must be different...right?


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

oh forgot to add, my daughter just got back from Africa, she went on a hunt and was there for 2 weeks...now she wants to live there, says everyone was super nice, and learned alot, ..not to highjack but heres a few pics, are you far from there....





































lol she had to bring money back....

she took some beautiful pictures there, what a beautiful place to live...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

she looks good! keep your head up and we are excited waiting for pics!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe hang in there girl, it will be here soon enough and then you can relax. When we were foaling horses out house always got a little out of sorts so don't stress out too much.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

PonderosaMiniatures said:


> No fury, girl....is it summer there...all of ours are so fuzzy, and homely looking...lol
> Is that a stupid question, your foaling season must be different...right?


 Its the beginning of summer here. We don't really have 4 seasons here...just summer and winter. Its either hot or cold. :lol: Most mares foal in Sep (though this is quite early), Oct, Nov and Dec. Some in January/February too but those are considered fairly late. September is "spring" for us.

She SHOT a Gemsbok?!?!?! :-(

Um yeah... The Namibian Border is about 1600km (more or less) from here.... hehehe 

I live in South Africa, the country below Nambia...and I am in the East of the country (opposite end from Namibia).


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope the foal comes soon! Im so excited for you!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

ahh, so excited to see baby! <3 I hope it comes soon! good luck! also, Velvet is gorgeous =)


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anything yet. Waiting patiently for the foal.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Its the beginning of summer here. We don't really have 4 seasons here...just summer and winter. Its either hot or cold. :lol: Most mares foal in Sep (though this is quite early), Oct, Nov and Dec. Some in January/February too but those are considered fairly late. September is "spring" for us.
> 
> She SHOT a Gemsbok?!?!?! :-(
> 
> ...


Didnt want to offend anyone, she is a big hunter, she actually came back with 12 different animals, well, not yet, they give most the meat I guess to the villages,then , she gets the mounts....I would post more pictures but didnt want to take form that Beautiful Velvet... Waiting for foal...


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

poor gemsbok... he's pretty... 

Yay for the foal! Can't wait to see!


----------



## jcran (Nov 1, 2009)

Can you post some pics of her udder? I'd love to have something to compare my girls with.
She is drop-dead beeeeyyyooooooooteeeeeeeeeeeful!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Well the news from yesterday...

Velvet has really settled into her foaling stall and was even quieter last night than the night before. She has more milk too...still nto FULL udders but enough now!! And all her wax has fallen off, she also had some shiny droplets at the end of her teats...I am hoping this means she is very close!!! lol She is 7 days overdue today.

Her body shape has changed too, her belly is looking more pointy again, belly has dropped a bit, her pelvic muslces have dropped alot since day before!!! And her foofle was open a bit more last night...maybe 2 inches as opposed to the 1 inch of the day before...

So HOPEFULLY soon!!!!!

PS: I am "babysitting" 9 appies this evening, I just have to go feed them and stuff.  They belong to a friend who as gone to the National appaloosa society awards, her one daughter has gone with her, the other has stayed home but she can't feed the horses as she has a compression fracture in the spine!! OW!!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

We need a baby sooooooon! I will check back regularly .. come ON Velvet girl!!!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

She is a cutie! Looking forward to seeing pictures of the foal!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

waiting hopefully, hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Nothing yet guys... SIGH!!!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

aww..it'll come soon. she's just trying to build suspense!
I wish you the very best of luck!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Come on baby! Hehe... these mares... 
I hope your feeling better Velvet, I can imagine this is pretty stressful for you.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Sally Jane.  Really appreciate it!

I'm okay most of the time but hitting some low patches. I am really stressing about this. 

Next time she is going to be posted off to a farm and they can phone me when the foal arrives! lol Seriously!!!! hehehe

GOOD NEWS though, she is dripping milk! And it tastes sweet (my BF is totally horrified that I tasted it! hehehe) So REALLY hope its going to be tonight or tomorrow night! They are SUPPOSED to foal within 24-48hrs of milk dripping. lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Crossing my fingers that all goes well!! Keep us posted!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Thanks Sally Jane.  Really appreciate it!
> 
> I'm okay most of the time but hitting some low patches. I am really stressing about this.
> 
> ...


Make sure someone told Velvet that:lol:


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I leave for 3 days hoping she will foal, and nothing, well at least I didnt miss it....Still waiting...I hope she foals soon..:0


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

good luck, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Your welcome Velvet! I hope the foal comes soon! Im really excited for you.

lol about the milk tasting! My boyfriend would be so horrified too. I can see it now... lol


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

come on baby i want to see you! good luck to mommy and i hope all goes well!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What's the status on the foal, Velvet?  It's been a few days and I'm dying to know if she's foaled yet!

Oh, and when I read this I thought of you:

The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time.(It's time being determined by the following factors): 

No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.
Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close.
For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.
Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!
Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.
You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.
Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

hahaha that was awesome brighteyes! xD


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

lol Thanks Brighteyes! lol

No, no foal yet!!!! BUT Velvet was dripping milk yesterday, its white and sweet, so I am hoping she will foal tonight at LAST!!! She is 9 days overdue already! Little terrorist!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

1. Check
2. Check
3. Check
4. Check
5. Check
6. Check
7. Check
8. Check
9. Check
10. Check

Okay, I am crazy enough already! I can't take this any more!! Foal already!!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hurry up, Velvet! All the foals where I board are late, and Velvet can't you just push the little one out already?
Love that Brighteyes, thats hilarious.
I just can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

She was dripping milk yesterday. Dripping more this morning and is now streaming milk.

I am going to collect some for freezing later, just in case...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hurry up baby...


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I bet 2 days, max


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

You might want to get the vet out there to check her because she will end up losing vital colostrum for the foal. This is just MO.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

equus717 -- Velvet already foaled. Lol.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> equus717 -- Velvet already foaled. Lol.


 lets see the pics then


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

They're here
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/introducing-quintus-hes-here-40169/
lulz


----------

